# More S.I.M. success!!!!



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Check this thread out!!!

First S.I.M. hatching in Australia! - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

*And some more*

Some nice stripes from Ron K....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gregg were still waiting on a price for delivering to us :S we have eggs due soon


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Matt,

I gave the price for 30 in the other thread...

If you want a container or two for yourself without doing the group thing I will charge you $55 for 2 containers shipped...

That is what I charge my US customers...


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

$55 !!! for two ! bit much


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> $55 !!! for two ! bit much


2 containers is $40 USD and the shipping is $15 USD...

$55 USD for 2 imported incubation containers that are not available to the UK otherwise is pretty damn good... That will be the cheapest you can get them anywhere... If you dont like the price, dont buy any... Try to keep your negative, unfounded opinions and statements to yourself... Thanks...


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> 2 containers is $40 USD and the shipping is $15 USD...
> 
> $55 USD for 2 imported incubation containers that are not available to the UK otherwise is pretty damn good... That will be the cheapest you can get them anywhere... If you dont like the price, dont buy any... Try to keep your negative, unfounded opinions and statements to yourself... Thanks...


look sorry if i offended you in anyway but you have to understand that $55 may have took me by surprise, my comment wasnt a dig at you or anything, just pure shock


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess it isnt too bad really price wise, after all thats 2 of them


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> I guess it isnt too bad really price wise, after all thats 2 of them


2 of them shippen my friend... LOL:2thumb:

Like I said, it cost 10 to 15 dollars to ship 2 of them to my US customers...

*Jon2ooo8,*
*Its cool... You need to keep in mind that this product is not a thin walled crap container... It is a containter spacifically designed and constructed to hatch reptile eggs and to last you as long as you are in the hobby... And to be honest, when the majority of the people see this product in person at the shows we do, they are shocked that they are only 20 each... For the quality of the container, they expect it to be more than 20 bucks...*


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Gargoyle
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

LOOK @ THIS!!!!
Albino carpets!!!!!


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

were has the pics gone??? would love to see the albino carpets


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the world!!!


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

nice boxes, I would buy a few if they became available at a decent price over here...


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I gave the price for 30 in the other thread...
> 
> ...


Heya , can you point me in the direction of the other thread , searching on here for S.I.M got me nothing , would like to see what's going on with the 30 .

Had any corns hatching in these btw ?

Thanks


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a link to the previous thread, its a lot of reading though!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/352607-suspention-incubation-method.html

I'm pretty sure the mention they have hatched corns, however it is the science behind the tub that is intriguing, and suggests its usefulness for most species (if not all).

Andy


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Here is a link to the previous thread, its a lot of reading though!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/352607-suspention-incubation-method.html
> 
> ...


Ahh cheers , I'll sit back with my cuppa and get reading .


----------

